# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  :: SIGRA 2014 - SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL DE GRANOS ANDINOS - 30 Y 31 DE OCTUBRE - AREQUIPA ::

## inform@cción

*Informes y Reservaciones* C.: (511) 969 117692 / RPM: #704831
Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe www.informaccion.com
Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima 18 - Perú.       Temas similares: SIUVA SUR 2014 - XVII SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL DE LA UVA DE MESA - 16 Y 17 DE JULIO SIUVA NORTE 2014 - XVI Simposio Internacional de la Uva de Mesa - 10 y 11 de abril FRUTICIA 2014 - SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL DE SÚPER FRUTAS DEL PERÚ - 23 Y 24 DE ENERO 2014 Artículo: Adex promoverá comercialización de granos andinos a nivel nacional e internacional Perú será sede oficial del XII Simposio Internacional del Espárrago a fines de octubre

----------


## inform@cción

Si presenta algún problema para visualizar este email por favor haga clic aquí      *"LLEVANDO LA QUINUA PERUANA AL MUNDO ENTERO"* *30 y 31 de octubre, 2014*  *Centro de Convenciones "Cerro Juli"*
Campo Ferial Cerro Juli S/N - Arequipa           *EXPOSITOR*: *Juan Risi Carbone, PhD.*  Representante del IICA en Bolivia.    *TEMAS:* *•	Situación y perspectivas de la quinua en la región andina y en el mundo.* *•	El mercado industrial para la quinua.*      Ingeniero Agrónomo, egresado de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina en 1979. Cursó estudios de post grado (Maestría y Doctorado) en la Universidad de Cambridge, Inglaterra entre 1980 y 1986, graduándose con una tesis de doctorado en mejoramiento y recursos genéticos de la quinua.
Tiene una amplia experiencia de trabajo en gestión de proyectos e innovación tecnológica agraria. Ha trabajado como Oficial de Programas para América Latina y El Caribe en el Centro Internacional de Investigaciones para el Desarrollo (CIID) del Canadá entre 1989 y 1992, donde supervisó 30 proyectos entre ellos: el proyecto de mejoramiento de quinua en Bolivia, el proyecto de investigación sobre sistemas agropecuarios andinos (PISA) en Puno y el proyecto de cultivos andinos en Ecuador.  Posteriormente trabajó asesorando proyectos de investigación y extensión agraria en Bolivia entre 1992 y 1998, desempeñando entre otras responsabilidades la de asesor del programa de quinua de ese país entre 1992 y 1994.
Ha participado en la formulación de las propuestas presentadas por los gobiernos de Bolivia (1996) y de Perú (1998-2000) al Banco Mundial, para financiar sus programas de innovación tecnológica y competitividad agraria. La  propuesta elaborada en Perú, se convirtió en el proyecto INCAGRO.
A partir del 2000 trabajó en el Ministerio de Agricultura,  en el Instituto Nacional de Investigación Agraria (INIA), hoy de Innovación Agraria y en el Proyecto Subsectorial de Irrigación (PSI). Fué Director General de Promoción Agraria del Ministerio de Agricultura entre 2003 y 2006, teniendo la responsabilidad de concertar las campañas agrícolas, bajo el enfoque de cadenas productivas.
Ha sido Jefe del INIA del 2007 al 2009 e inició un proceso de reforma institucional del instituto que lo ha llevado a asumir el rol de autoridad nacional en innovación agraria.
también fué Presidente de la Asociación de Egresados de la Universidad Nacional Agraria, La Molina. Periodo 2009 – 2011.
Desde Septiembre de 2010 es representante del IICA en Bolivia.    ¡Vive la inform@cción!
¡Aprende, comparte y negocia con el mercado mundial de la quinua!
¡Vive SIGRA 2014!        *MÁS INFORMACIÓN AQUÍ*    *INVERSIÓN POR PERSONA:* Hasta el 12 de octubre: US$ 190 o S/. 530(incl. IGV)
Desde el 13 de octubre: US$ 207 o S/. 580 (incl. IGV) *SOCIOS CORPORATIVOS DE INFORM@CCIÓN*
Hasta el 12 de octubre: US$ 150 o S/. 420(incl. IGV)
Desde el 13 de octubre: US$ 168 o S/. 470 (incl. IGV) *PRECIOS ESPECIALES PARA GRUPOS EMPRESARIALES*  *DEPOSITAR EN:* Interbank: Cta. Cte. Dólares: N° 107-3000186487 Interbank: Cta. Cte. Soles: N° 107-0010115482 Banco de Crédito: Cta. Cte. Dólares: 193-1466303-1-50 Banco de Crédito: Cta. Cte. Soles: 193-1321477-0-51  *A nombre de Información para la Acción 
Asociación Civil* RUC 20417591941
Teléfonos: (511) 241-4422 / 241-5192 /
444-5656 / 444-5660                            *Informes e Inscripciones* C.: (511) 969 117692 / RPM: #704831
Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 ventas.inform@ccion.com.pe www.informaccion.com
Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima 18 - Perú.

----------


## inform@cción

Si presenta algún problema para visualizar este email por favor haga clic aquí      *"LLEVANDO LA QUINUA PERUANA AL MUNDO ENTERO"* *30 y 31 de octubre, 2014*  *Centro de Convenciones "Cerro Juli"*
Campo Ferial Cerro Juli S/N - Arequipa           *EXPOSITOR*: *Juan Risi Carbone, PhD.*  Representante del IICA en Bolivia.    *TEMAS:* *	Situación y perspectivas de la quinua en la región andina y en el mundo.* *	El mercado industrial para la quinua.*      Ingeniero Agrónomo, egresado de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina en 1979. Cursó estudios de post grado (Maestría y Doctorado) en la Universidad de Cambridge, Inglaterra entre 1980 y 1986, graduándose con una tesis de doctorado en mejoramiento y recursos genéticos de la quinua.
Tiene una amplia experiencia de trabajo en gestión de proyectos e innovación tecnológica agraria. Ha trabajado como Oficial de Programas para América Latina y El Caribe en el Centro Internacional de Investigaciones para el Desarrollo (CIID) del Canadá entre 1989 y 1992, donde supervisó 30 proyectos entre ellos: el proyecto de mejoramiento de quinua en Bolivia, el proyecto de investigación sobre sistemas agropecuarios andinos (PISA) en Puno y el proyecto de cultivos andinos en Ecuador.  Posteriormente trabajó asesorando proyectos de investigación y extensión agraria en Bolivia entre 1992 y 1998, desempeñando entre otras responsabilidades la de asesor del programa de quinua de ese país entre 1992 y 1994.
Ha participado en la formulación de las propuestas presentadas por los gobiernos de Bolivia (1996) y de Perú (1998-2000) al Banco Mundial, para financiar sus programas de innovación tecnológica y competitividad agraria. La  propuesta elaborada en Perú, se convirtió en el proyecto INCAGRO.
A partir del 2000 trabajó en el Ministerio de Agricultura,  en el Instituto Nacional de Investigación Agraria (INIA), hoy de Innovación Agraria y en el Proyecto Subsectorial de Irrigación (PSI). Fué Director General de Promoción Agraria del Ministerio de Agricultura entre 2003 y 2006, teniendo la responsabilidad de concertar las campañas agrícolas, bajo el enfoque de cadenas productivas.
Ha sido Jefe del INIA del 2007 al 2009 e inició un proceso de reforma institucional del instituto que lo ha llevado a asumir el rol de autoridad nacional en innovación agraria.
también fué Presidente de la Asociación de Egresados de la Universidad Nacional Agraria, La Molina. Periodo 2009  2011.
Desde Septiembre de 2010 es representante del IICA en Bolivia.    ¡Vive la inform@cción!
¡Aprende, comparte y negocia con el mercado mundial de la quinua!
¡Vive SIGRA 2014!        *MÁS INFORMACIÓN AQUÍ*    *INVERSIÓN POR PERSONA:* Hasta el 12 de octubre: US$ 190 o S/. 530(incl. IGV)
Desde el 13 de octubre: US$ 207 o S/. 580 (incl. IGV) *SOCIOS CORPORATIVOS DE INFORM@CCIÓN*
Hasta el 12 de octubre: US$ 150 o S/. 420(incl. IGV)
Desde el 13 de octubre: US$ 168 o S/. 470 (incl. IGV) *PRECIOS ESPECIALES PARA GRUPOS EMPRESARIALES*  *DEPOSITAR EN:* Interbank: Cta. Cte. Dólares: N° 107-3000186487 Interbank: Cta. Cte. Soles: N° 107-0010115482 Banco de Crédito: Cta. Cte. Dólares: 193-1466303-1-50 Banco de Crédito: Cta. Cte. Soles: 193-1321477-0-51  *A nombre de Información para la Acción 
Asociación Civil* RUC 20417591941
Teléfonos: (511) 241-4422 / 241-5192 /
444-5656 / 444-5660                            *Informes e Inscripciones* C.: (511) 969 117692 / RPM: #704831
Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 ventas.inform@ccion.com.pe www.informaccion.com
Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima 18 - Perú.

----------


## inform@cción

*:: Mira quien viene ::*    Abrir en el explorador             *"Llevando la Quinua peruana al mundo entero"*   *30 y 31 de octubre Centro de Convenciones "Cerro Juli" Campo ferial Cerro Juli S/N - Arequipa*           *Dr. Mario E. Tapia Nuñez, ANPE, Perú*   *Tema:* Genética para el mejoramiento varietal.        Es ingeniero Agrónomo por la universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina, 1958-1962. Con estudios de Post grado en la universidad de Reading, Inglaterra y Grassland Research Institute, Hurley, Inglaterra entre 1965-1966, y obtuvo el grado de Ph.D, Range management and Ecology en Colorado State University Estados Unidos, 1970-1973.  Fue director del Proyecto de Investigación de los Sistemas de Cultivos Andinos (PISCA) en el  Instituto Internacional de Cooperación para la Agricultura IICA y el Centro de Investigación para el Desarrollo del Canadá, CIID; en coordinación con las universidades de Arequipa, Ayacucho, Puno y Cuzco.  Además fue responsable del desarrollo de la investigación a nivel de las comunidades campesinas del sur del Perú. (1980-1985) 
También fue, Director del Proyecto de Investigación de los Sistemas Agropecuarios Andinos (PISA) con el INIPA (INIA) y CIID-ACDI. Dando énfasis al desarrollo de Comunidades Campesinas del Altiplano de Puno en el uso y manejo del ecosistema alto andino. (1986-1990) 
Es Catedrático y decano de la facultad de Agronomía de la Universidad Técnica del Altiplano, además de ser profesor en el programa de doctorado de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina.  Dentro de sus libros escritos, los más recientes son: - 2007 Guía de campo de los cultivos andinos, FAO-ANPE - 2011 Manual de producción de quinua y Kañiwa. ANPE - 2014 Las razas de Quinuas en el perú. CONCYTEC-ANPE  Además es coautor de varios libros, entre los más recientes están: - 2003 Los parientes silvestres de los principales cultivos nativos - 2005 Los frutales nativos. Slow Food-ANPE, Lima - Perú - 2010 Producción y manejo de Bio abonos en la sierra. Diputación de córdova - CEPROCCA  También, ha sido reconocido con múltiples premios, por su labor: 1985. Diploma y trofeo de la Universidad de Huamanga por la labor de Investigación en Agricultura Andina. 
1986. Medalla de la FAO por aportes a la Conservación de Recursos Filogenéticos de los Andes. 
1986. Trofeo IDMA por la  labor en defensa del Patrimonio ambiental.
1988. Trofeo Taclla. Cien Grandes del Agro Peruano. Revista Agro noticias.
1995. Premio Nacional COSAPI a la Creatividad e Innovación. 
1998. Premio Agro noticias, Los 20 Grandes del Agro, Lima, Perú.
2002.  Premio Mundial a la Conservación de la Biodiversidad. Slow Food, Torino, Italia
2013.  Premio Nacional, Ministerio de Agricultura.         Ver programa     Ver Inversión     Inscripciones                                  *INFORMES E INSCRIPCIONES* 
C.: (511) 969 117692 / RPM: #704831 
Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 *www.informaccion.com*

----------


## inform@cción

*:: Mira quien viene ::*  Abrir en el explorador                  Share on email        *"Llevando la Quinua peruana al mundo entero"* *30 y 31 de octubre Centro de Convenciones "Cerro Juli" Campo ferial Cerro Juli S/N - Arequipa*                *Juan Risi Carbone, PhD.* *Tema:* - Situación y perspectivas de la quinua en la región andina y en el mundo.  - El mercado industrial para la quinua.          Ingeniero Agrónomo, egresado de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina en 1979. Cursó estudios de post grado (Maestría y Doctorado) en la Universidad de Cambridge, Inglaterra entre 1980 y 1986, graduándose con una tesis de doctorado en mejoramiento y recursos genéticos de la quinua. 
Tiene una amplia experiencia de trabajo en gestión de proyectos e innovación tecnológica agraria. Ha trabajado como Oficial de Programas para América Latina y El Caribe en el Centro Internacional de Investigaciones para el Desarrollo (CIID) del Canadá entre 1989 y 1992, donde supervisó 30 proyectos entre ellos: el proyecto de mejoramiento de quinua en Bolivia, el proyecto de investigación sobre sistemas agropecuarios andinos (PISA) en Puno y el proyecto de cultivos andinos en Ecuador.
Posteriormente trabajó asesorando proyectos de investigación y extensión agraria en Bolivia entre 1992 y 1998, desempeñando entre otras responsabilidades la de asesor del programa de quinua de ese país entre 1992 y 1994. 
Ha participado en la formulación de las propuestas presentadas por los gobiernos de Bolivia (1996) y de Perú (1998-2000) al Banco Mundial, para financiar sus programas de innovación tecnológica y competitividad agraria. La  propuesta elaborada en Perú, se convirtió en el proyecto INCAGRO. 
A partir del 2000 trabajó en el Ministerio de Agricultura,  en el Instituto Nacional de Investigación Agraria (INIA), hoy de Innovación Agraria y en el Proyecto Subsectorial de Irrigación (PSI). Fue Director General de Promoción Agraria del Ministerio de Agricultura entre 2003 y 2006, teniendo la responsabilidad de concertar las campañas agrícolas, bajo el enfoque de cadenas productivas. 
Fue Jefe del INIA del 2007 al 2009 e inició un proceso de reforma institucional del instituto que lo ha llevado a asumir el rol de autoridad nacional en innovación agraria. 
Fue Presidente de la Asociación de Egresados de la Universidad Nacional Agraria, La Molina. Periodo 2009 – 2011. 
Desde Septiembre de 2010 es representante del IICA en Bolivia.           Ver programa     Ver Inversión     Inscripciones                                    *INFORMES E INSCRIPCIONES* 
C.: (511) 969 117692 / RPM: #704831 
Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 *www.informaccion.com*

----------


## inform@cción

*:: Mira quien viene ::*    Abrir en el explorador               *"Llevando la Quinua peruana al mundo entero"*   *30 y 31 de octubre Centro de Convenciones "Cerro Juli" Campo ferial Cerro Juli S/N - Arequipa*              *Juan Risi Carbone, PhD.*    *Tema:* - Situación y perspectivas de la quinua en la región andina y en el mundo.  - El mercado industrial para la quinua.         Ingeniero Agrónomo, egresado de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina en 1979. Cursó estudios de post grado (Maestría y Doctorado) en la Universidad de Cambridge, Inglaterra entre 1980 y 1986, graduándose con una tesis de doctorado en mejoramiento y recursos genéticos de la quinua. 
Tiene una amplia experiencia de trabajo en gestión de proyectos e innovación tecnológica agraria. Ha trabajado como Oficial de Programas para América Latina y El Caribe en el Centro Internacional de Investigaciones para el Desarrollo (CIID) del Canadá entre 1989 y 1992, donde supervisó 30 proyectos entre ellos: el proyecto de mejoramiento de quinua en Bolivia, el proyecto de investigación sobre sistemas agropecuarios andinos (PISA) en Puno y el proyecto de cultivos andinos en Ecuador.
Posteriormente trabajó asesorando proyectos de investigación y extensión agraria en Bolivia entre 1992 y 1998, desempeñando entre otras responsabilidades la de asesor del programa de quinua de ese país entre 1992 y 1994. 
Ha participado en la formulación de las propuestas presentadas por los gobiernos de Bolivia (1996) y de Perú (1998-2000) al Banco Mundial, para financiar sus programas de innovación tecnológica y competitividad agraria. La  propuesta elaborada en Perú, se convirtió en el proyecto INCAGRO. 
A partir del 2000 trabajó en el Ministerio de Agricultura,  en el Instituto Nacional de Investigación Agraria (INIA), hoy de Innovación Agraria y en el Proyecto Subsectorial de Irrigación (PSI). Fue Director General de Promoción Agraria del Ministerio de Agricultura entre 2003 y 2006, teniendo la responsabilidad de concertar las campañas agrícolas, bajo el enfoque de cadenas productivas. 
Fue Jefe del INIA del 2007 al 2009 e inició un proceso de reforma institucional del instituto que lo ha llevado a asumir el rol de autoridad nacional en innovación agraria. 
Fue Presidente de la Asociación de Egresados de la Universidad Nacional Agraria, La Molina. Periodo 2009  2011. 
Desde Septiembre de 2010 es representante del IICA en Bolivia.          Ver programa     Ver Inversión     Inscripciones                                    *INFORMES E INSCRIPCIONES* 
C.: (511) 969 117692 / RPM: #704831 
Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 *www.informaccion.com*

----------


## inform@cción

*:: Programa ::*  Abrir en el explorador                        Share on print Share on email          *"Llevando la Quinua peruana al mundo entero"* *30 y 31 de octubre Centro de Convenciones "Cerro Juli" Campo ferial Cerro Juli S/N - Arequipa*               *DIA 1 - 30 de octubre*      08:00 – 09:00 REGISTRO    09:00 – 10:00 CHARLAS COMERCIALES    10:00 – 10:10 *Ing. Fernando Cilloniz Benavides MBA, Presidente de Informacción.*
Inauguración       *BLOQUE I – La quinua en el mundo*      10:10 – 10:20 *AUSPICIADOR/ CULTIVIDA/ Sr. Manuel Arturo Cueva, Director Ejecutivo*
¿Por qué necesitamos innovar en agricultura?    10:20 – 11:05 *Ing. Fernando Cilloniz Benavides MBA, Presidente de Informacción.* La quinua en cifras.    11:05 – 11:50 *PhD. Juan Risi Carbone, Representante del IICA en Bolivia*.
Situación y perspectivas de la quinua en la región andina y en el mundo.    11:50 – 12:20 COFFEE BREAK EN AGROSHOW       *BLOQUE II – Variedades y Genética*      12:20 – 12:30 AUSPICIADOR - COMERCIAL ANDINA.    12:30 – 13:20 *Ing. Alfonso Osorio M.Sc. Investigador en Riego y Drenaje de INIA, Chile.*
El Efecto del Método de Riego Localizado en la Salinidad del Suelo en Vid de Mesa.    13:20 – 14:05 *Dr. Mario E. Tapia Nuñez, ANPE, Perú*
Genética para el mejoramiento varietal.    13:20 – 14:05 *PhD. Wilfredo Rojas, Responsable Área Recursos Genéticos, Proinpa, Bolivia*
Granos andinos y variedades de quinua.    14:05 – 15:50 ALMUERZO EN AGROSHOW       *BLOQUE III – Técnicas y manejo de la quinua*      15:50 – 16:00 AUSPICIADOR / INFORM@CCIÓN/ José Ortiz    16:00 – 16:45 *Ing. Jose Luis Soto, Promperú, Coordinador del grupo de trabajo de quinua del Subcomité Técnico de Normalización de Granos Andinos, Perú.*
Normas técnicas para la comercialización a nivel mundial de la Quinua.    16:45 – 17:10 *Msc. Pedro Delgado Mamani, Investigador INIA, Perú*
Plagas y enfermedades, manejo integrado de plagas y tecnología.    17:10 BRINDIS EN AGROSHOW – EXHIBICIÓN DE AUSPICIADORES          *DIA 2 - 31 de octubre*       *BLOQUE IV – Aspectos Sanitarios y de Post Cosecha*      09:00 – 10:00 Charlas Comerciales    10:00 – 10:10 AUSPICIADOR    10:10 – 10:55 *Danilo Mejía, Agricultural Industries and Post Harvest Officer, FAO, Italia* (*)
Proceso de post cosecha de la quinua.    10:55 – 11:04 *Ing. Orlando Dolores Salas, Especialista de exportaciones, SENASA, Perú* Barreras sanitarias a superar para la exportación.    11:40 – 12:10 COFFEE BREAK EN AGROSHOW       *BLOQUE V – El mercado internacional para la quinua*      12:10 – 12:20 AUSPICIADOR    12:20 – 13:05 *Representante de Woodland Foods Lcd, Woodland Foods Lcd, USA*
Marketing internacional.    13:05 – 13:50 *PhD. Juan Risi Carbone, Representante del IICA en Bolivia, IICA, Bolivia.*
El mercado industrial para la quinua.    13:50 – 15:35 ALMUERZO EN AGROSHOW       *BLOQUE VI – Aspectos financieros y de rentabilidad*      15:35 – 15:45 AUSPICIADOR    15:45 – 16:30 *Ing. Luis Quintanilla Chacón, Economista agrario INIA, Perú*
Rentabilidad y costos en la costa y sierra.    16:30 – 17:15 *Productores F1*
Mesa redonda.    17:15 – 17:45 CLAUSURA    17:45 *FESTIVAL VIPI – SIGRA 2014*
Cóctel, contactos, entretenimiento y brindis con VIPI (vinos y piscos).      (*) Por confirmar               Ver inversión       Inscripciones                                    *INFORMES E INSCRIPCIONES* 
C.: (511) 969 117692 / RPM: #704831 
Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 *www.informaccion.com*

----------


## inform@cción

*:: Programa ::*    Abrir en el explorador               *"Llevando la Quinua peruana al mundo entero"*   *30 y 31 de octubre Centro de Convenciones "Cerro Juli" Campo ferial Cerro Juli S/N - Arequipa*               *DIA 1 - 30 de octubre*      08:00  09:00 REGISTRO    09:00  10:00 CHARLAS COMERCIALES    10:00  10:10 *Ing. Fernando Cilloniz Benavides MBA, Presidente de Informacción.*
Inauguración       *BLOQUE I  La quinua en el mundo*      10:10  10:20 *AUSPICIADOR/ CULTIVIDA/ Sr. Manuel Arturo Cueva, Director Ejecutivo*
¿Por qué necesitamos innovar en agricultura?    10:20  11:05 *Ing. Fernando Cilloniz Benavides MBA, Presidente de Informacción.* La quinua en cifras.    11:05  11:50 *PhD. Juan Risi Carbone, Representante del IICA en Bolivia*.
Situación y perspectivas de la quinua en la región andina y en el mundo.    11:50  12:20 COFFEE BREAK EN AGROSHOW       *BLOQUE II  Variedades y Genética*      12:20  12:30 AUSPICIADOR - COMERCIAL ANDINA.    12:30  13:20 *Ing. Alfonso Osorio M.Sc. Investigador en Riego y Drenaje de INIA, Chile.*
El Efecto del Método de Riego Localizado en la Salinidad del Suelo en Vid de Mesa.    13:20  14:05 *Dr. Mario E. Tapia Nuñez, ANPE, Perú*
Genética para el mejoramiento varietal.    13:20  14:05 *PhD. Wilfredo Rojas, Responsable Área Recursos Genéticos, Proinpa, Bolivia*
Granos andinos y variedades de quinua.    14:05  15:50 ALMUERZO EN AGROSHOW       *BLOQUE III  Técnicas y manejo de la quinua*      15:50  16:00 AUSPICIADOR / INFORM@CCIÓN/ José Ortiz    16:00  16:45 *Ing. Jose Luis Soto, Promperú, Coordinador del grupo de trabajo de quinua del Subcomité Técnico de Normalización de Granos Andinos, Perú.*
Normas técnicas para la comercialización a nivel mundial de la Quinua.    16:45  17:10 *Msc. Pedro Delgado Mamani, Investigador INIA, Perú*
Plagas y enfermedades, manejo integrado de plagas y tecnología.    17:10 BRINDIS EN AGROSHOW  EXHIBICIÓN DE AUSPICIADORES          *DIA 2 - 31 de octubre*       *BLOQUE IV  Aspectos Sanitarios y de Post Cosecha*      09:00  10:00 Charlas Comerciales    10:00  10:10 AUSPICIADOR    10:10  10:55 *Danilo Mejía, Agricultural Industries and Post Harvest Officer, FAO, Italia* (*)
Proceso de post cosecha de la quinua.    10:55  11:04 *Ing. Orlando Dolores Salas, Especialista de exportaciones, SENASA, Perú* Barreras sanitarias a superar para la exportación.    11:40  12:10 COFFEE BREAK EN AGROSHOW       *BLOQUE V  El mercado internacional para la quinua*      12:10  12:20 AUSPICIADOR    12:20  13:05 *Representante de Woodland Foods Lcd, Woodland Foods Lcd, USA*
Marketing internacional.    13:05  13:50 *PhD. Juan Risi Carbone, Representante del IICA en Bolivia, IICA, Bolivia.*
El mercado industrial para la quinua.    13:50  15:35 ALMUERZO EN AGROSHOW       *BLOQUE VI  Aspectos financieros y de rentabilidad*      15:35  15:45 AUSPICIADOR    15:45  16:30 *Ing. Luis Quintanilla Chacón, Economista agrario INIA, Perú*
Rentabilidad y costos en la costa y sierra.    16:30  17:15 *Productores F1*
Mesa redonda.    17:15  17:45 CLAUSURA    17:45 *FESTIVAL VIPI  SIGRA 2014*
Cóctel, contactos, entretenimiento y brindis con VIPI (vinos y piscos).      (*) Por confirmar               Ver inversión       Inscripciones                                    *INFORMES E INSCRIPCIONES* 
C.: (511) 969 117692 / RPM: #704831 
Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 *www.informaccion.com*

----------


## inform@cción

MIRA QUIEN VIENE AL ‪#‎SIGRA2014‬ 
Msc. Pedro Delgado Mamani SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL DE GRANOS ANDINOS Fechas: 30 y 31 de octubre, 2014
Lugar: Centro de Convenciones Cerro Juli – Arequipa.
Tlf.: (511) 444 5656 - 444 5660 
E-mail: eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe   *:: Mira quien viene ::*                        *"Llevando la Quinua peruana al mundo entero"* *30 y 31 de octubre Centro de Convenciones "Yanahuara Empresarial" Calle Alfonso Ugarte Nº 607 - Arequipa*                *Msc. Pedro Delgado Mamani**Tema:* Manejo integrado de plagas y enfermedades en el cultivo de quinua de exportación - tecnologías aplicadas.         El Dr. Delgado se licenció en ciencias biológicas en la Universidad Nacional del Altiplano, luego obtuvo el grado de Magister Scientae en Agroecología y recientemente alcanzo el grado de doctor en la Escuela Técnica Auperior de Ingenieros Agrónomos, de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid - España. 
La principal actividad en la que ha desempeñado su carrera profesional, es la investigación agraria en la estación experimental del instituto de investigación agraria Illpa-Puno. Paralelamente, ha desempeñado la función de coordinador del Programa de Investigación en Manejo Integrado de Plagas, Protección Vegetal, Protección Integrada de Cultivos y Sanidad Vegetal en el INIA-EEA-ILLPA-PUNO. 
Ha participado de múltiples capacitaciones a nivel nacional e internacional enfocadas especialmente en granos andinos, agro diversidad, control de plagas, control integrado de plagas, producción de quinua orgánica, entomología y biología. 
- I Seminario: “Biodiversidad y su importancia para el desarrollo Humano en la Región Puno”.
- Curso Teórico-práctico Manejo Integrado de Quinua en Costa Central, realizado en la sede central del Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria-INIA.
- Presentación de Avances de los Proyectos de Investigación en Ciencia y Tecnología: “Del Perú para el mundo, Quinua alimento del futuro”, con el Proyecto: Aves plaga del cultivo de la quinua y alternativas de control.
- I Seminario Internacional del Cultivo de Quinua Frente al Cambio Climático en la Región Puno. Puno, CIP-APCA-DRA-MINAG-FAO.
- Curso Nacional del Cultivo de Quinua y su Importancia en la Seguridad Alimentaria. Instituto de Innovación Agraria, GRA – Gerencia Regional de Agricultura, Universidad Nacional San Agustín, Universidad Católica Santa María y la Municipalidad Distrital de Majes. Arequipa.
- Curso a distancia “Tecnología en la producción de quinua para el mercado interno y externo”. Dirección de Extensión Agraria del Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria (INIA).
- Identificación y distribución geográfica del complejo gorgojo de los Andes en dos zonas agroecológicas de Puno. Resúmenes de la XLVII Convención Nacional de Entomología.
- Manejo integrado del gusano molinero de la quinua Chenopodium quinoa Willd. Sociedad Entomológica del Perú. Resúmenes de la XLVI Convención Nacional de Entomología. Arequipa
- Plagas de la maca. Sociedad Entomológica del Perú. Resúmenes de la XLV Convención Nacional de Entomología. Ayacucho. 
Finalmente, ha sido merecedor de múltiples reconocimientos y premios por su actividad investigadora, pero especialmente resalta el premio obtenido este año por haber alcanzado el primer puesto en el concurso internacional de innovación tecnológica en quinua, este proyecto fue capaz de reducir el impacto de las plagas de ave en la producción de quinua, elevando el índice de rentabilidad entre 200% y 800%.            Ver programa     Ver Inversión     Inscripciones                                           *INFORMES E INSCRIPCIONES* 
C.: (511) 969 117692 / RPM: #704831 
Telf: (511) 637 2790 / (511) 637 2791 / (511) 444 5660 *www.informaccion.com*

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

*SIGRA 2014: Diseñando un futuro ordenado y sostenible para los súper granos andinos* 
El Simposio Internacional de Granos Andinos (SIGRA 2014) que llevaremos a cabo en Arequipa este 30 y 31 de octubre, tiene por objeto dar a conocer la situación en la que se encuentra el cultivo de la quinua – y otros granos andinos – en nuestro país, y por supuesto, cómo va el negocio del cultivo y comercialización de estas nuevas estrellas la agricultura exportadora de nuestro país. 
Ciertamente resulta apasionante que la Sierra tenga – por fin – la gran oportunidad de hacer agricultura de exportación, y sobre todo, agricultura de alto valor y – por ende – rentable. Sin embargo, como se sabe, hacer agricultura en la Sierra es bien bravo. Es verdad que la altura es menos plagosa que la Costa, pero comparada con esta, los Andes tienen una serie de desventajas insalvables. Las distancias a los mercados y la limitada infraestructura de transporte ciertamente le restan competitividad; y el clima de temperaturas extremas y la agreste topografía le agregan una buena dosis de riesgo. Efectivamente, las heladas, los huaycos, los vientos y las sequías son frecuentes en la Sierra, y los daños muchas veces son devastadores.  
Además, los rendimientos productivos en la altura son significativamente menores que los de la Costa. Si en Puno – el lugar de origen del grano de oro de los Incas – el rendimiento productivo promedio apenas pasa los 1,000 kilos / hectárea, en La Joya en Arequipa se han obtenido rendimientos que superan los 6,000 hilos / hectárea; y en la Costa Norte, es común obtener entre 3,000 y 4,000 kilos / hectárea. 
Es evidente – pues – que en materia agronómica, la Costa suele ser más productiva que la Sierra, pero – tal como se ha mencionado – más plagosa que la Sierra. En ese sentido, hay que advertir acerca de algunos rechazos por residuos tóxicos que han merecido algunos embarques de quinua costera. 
Sin embargo, en materia nutricional (más proteínas, más grasas, más aceites esenciales, más aromas naturales, etc.) y en cuestiones de plagas y enfermedades (menos pesticidas, certificaciones orgánicas, comercio justo, etc.), la Sierra tiene grandes ventajas sobre la Costa. Entonces ¿qué hacer? ¿Cómo hacer para que la agricultura de la Sierra sea rentable, a pesar de ser menos productiva que la agricultura de la Costa? Diferenciarse. 
Por ejemplo, ahora que la quinua ha pegado en la Costa, la quinua de la Sierra debe valorar su origen serrano, y diferenciarse de la quinua costera a través de su origen ancestral, su mayor valor nutricional y su pureza natural.  
Ciertamente, el origen debe complementarse con estudios y pruebas científicas que corroboren la diferenciación nutricional y pureza natural que sustentarían el mayor precio unitario que el mercado le otorgue a los productos de origen serrano.  
En síntesis, a través de la denominación de origen y / o marcas colectivas, la Sierra debe especializarse en el cultivo y crianza de productos cuyo mayor atributo sea su diferenciación respecto a los cultivos y crianzas de la Costa u otros orígenes, que pueden ser otros países. Una diferenciación que esté sustentada en un mayor valor nutricional y una pureza natural inigualable.  
Finalmente, también debemos cuidarnos de no sobre abastecer – o mejor dicho, abarrotar – el mercado mundial de quinua y otros granos andinos. Lamentablemente los peruanos somos expertos en ello. Ahí están los casos recientes cultivos sobre abastecidos como palta Hass, tangelos, cochinilla, páprika, mango, entre otros. 
Manejo, sanidad, post cosecha, mercados, etc. Eso y mucho más veremos en detalle en el Simposio Internacional de Súper Granos (SIGRA 2014).  
¡Ahí no vemos!

----------


## inform@cción

www.sigra.pe SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL DE GRANOS ANDINOS - #SIGRA2014  Programa: :: SIGRA 2014 :: Inscripciones: :: SIGRA 2014 :: 
Fechas: 30 y 31 de octubre, 2014
Lugar: Centro de Convenciones "Yanahuara Empresarial"
Calle Alfonso Ugarte Nº 607 - Arequipa 
Tlf.: (511) 444 5656 - 444 5660
E-mail: eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe  AFICHE A3-01.jpg

----------


## inform@cción

Entrevista a Fernando Cillóniz acerca del negocio de la quinua en el Perú y el SIGRA 2014   Fechas: 30 y 31 de octubre, 2014
Lugar: Centro de Convenciones "Yanahuara Empresarial" (Calle Alfonso Ugarte Nº 607) Arequipa
Tlf.: (511) 444 5656 - 444 5660 
E-mail: eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe

----------

